# HSS928A Vs HSS928 (augers)



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

I have two blowers HSS928A and a HSS928, I was looking to replace the augers on both. The new set that came fit fine on the HSS928, however the other set of new augers will not fit the HSS928A, it appears the new augers are physically longer than the older existing ones.

The older augers for the HSS928A do have part numbers on them, 724122304 R and 724172304 L. Anyone else run into this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Need some more information... What are the COMPLETE model numbers and serial numbers (including the prefix) on both machines?

You're in Canada, so there are lots of variants, some built in Japan and some built in the US.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the question should be.......why do you have to replace? they never should need replacing if skids are kept adjusted.

expensive.


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

tabora said:


> Need some more information... What are the COMPLETE model numbers and serial numbers (including the prefix) on both machines?
> 
> You're in Canada, so there are lots of variants, some built in Japan and some built in the US.


Will certainly pass that info on tomorrow, appreciate the help


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> the question should be.......why do you have to replace? they never should need replacing if skids are kept adjusted.
> 
> expensive.
> [/QUOT


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

super helpful.

these things wear after years pal, we’re not clearing an even surface like pavement in perfect conditions. You have no idea. You likely use standard bolts in replacement of shear pins.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

readyforsnow said:


> super helpful.
> 
> these things wear after years pal, we’re not clearing an even surface like pavement in perfect conditions. You have no idea. You likely use standard bolts in replacement of shear pins.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

readyforsnow said:


> You have no idea.


You might want to temper your commentary here... @orangputeh is THE Honda man.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> You might want to temper your commentary here... @orangputeh is THE Honda man.


and you sir are the the guy I go to for technical advice, parts advice, carb jets advice , and science on Honda's. I have learned so much from you , ST1100A, rod 330 , ziggy , oneacer, miles, mel , and many other members here. (too many to list all )


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> "you talkn to me? you talkn to me?"
> 
> thanks for the laugh. you're probably right. I have only repaired/serviced 500 plus Honda's in the last several years and sell probably some of the best used Honda's in the country.


I respect your experience, however I suppose I was looking for more guidance than suggesting these things never need to be replaced. Your absolutely correct in adjusting the shoes. Let me clarify, my "you have no idea" comment only reflects that we have tough machines for tough situations and different ground conditions, adjustments are predominantly made with height of cut. Again, this is not snow removal across flat pavement on a Sunday morning in suburbia.

Apologies for rubbing the wrong way to the group here, I am here because this forum offers more wisdom and guidance than anyone behind a honda parts desk. now on to those model/serial numbers....


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

HSS928ACTD SADA-1002950

The auger parts that were sent have a Canadian part number of 72410-768-010 and 72450-768-010

Not only are these augers too long, but the bearings on the machine are larger than the auger shaft, there would be too much play even if the augers fit into the mouth of the machine.

The other unit HSS928 has what looks to be a serial number of SARJ-5001875, the new augers with the above part numbers fit just fine, everything normal.

The augers mount different between the two, on the HSS928 the auger shafts have room to extend through the auger housing, however on the HSS928A the auger assembly must all fit inside the housing.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Best guess is you have (obviously) two different years. The white wheel one looks like what we have down here as the HS series, but it probably has joystick control and a few other things that ours did not. The other black wheel version looks like the HSS series that we also now have down here. I would get the auger for the HSS series but I'm not 100% that the part numbers will be the same between US and Canada. That being said the pars number that you list have the same part numbers as the augers for a 828 down here according to boats.net...so it could be the same.

Here in the US you would need the following parts for the other blower. 
R auger - 72410-V45-A20
L Auger - 72450-V45-A20

That's really the only advice I have. Could be very wrong. @tabora and @orangputeh as well as others others know much more about Hondas in general, and especially the Canadian models. Hopefully they will help but, in the future, you might want to check someone's profile before reacting to a comment so harshly, we are all here to help. 

P.s. - If you don't need those other augers for the HS series feel free to ship them down here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> Best guess is you have (obviously) two different years. The white wheel one looks like what we have down here as the HS series, but it probably has joystick control and a few other things that ours did not. The other black wheel version looks like the HSS series that we also now have down here. I would get the auger for the HSS series but I'm not 100% that the part numbers will be the same between US and Canada. That being said the pars number that you list have the same part numbers as the augers for a 828 down here according to boats.net...so it could be the same.
> 
> Here in the US you would need the following parts for the other blower.
> R auger - 72410-V45-A20
> ...


@tabora knows more than I. he has the technical know how. I spoke to head mechanic at my Honda dealer about the possibility of using the cheaper HSS augers on an HS model.He said it is possible but you have to change the main shaft in the auger gearbox ( may be other parts needed ) and make some other adjustments due to the different length. I think tabora covered this adjustment fab on an older thread.

I decided it was too much trouble . I am always buying older parts machines anyway and sometimes come across real nice augers for an HS model. 

sorry I can not be more help for the OP original question.


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

2muchsnow said:


> Best guess is you have (obviously) two different years. The white wheel one looks like what we have down here as the HS series, but it probably has joystick control and a few other things that ours did not. The other black wheel version looks like the HSS series that we also now have down here. I would get the auger for the HSS series but I'm not 100% that the part numbers will be the same between US and Canada. That being said the pars number that you list have the same part numbers as the augers for a 828 down here according to boats.net...so it could be the same.
> 
> Here in the US you would need the following parts for the other blower.
> R auger - 72410-V45-A20
> ...





2muchsnow said:


> Best guess is you have (obviously) two different years. The white wheel one looks like what we have down here as the HS series, but it probably has joystick control and a few other things that ours did not. The other black wheel version looks like the HSS series that we also now have down here. I would get the auger for the HSS series but I'm not 100% that the part numbers will be the same between US and Canada. That being said the pars number that you list have the same part numbers as the augers for a 828 down here according to boats.net...so it could be the same.
> 
> Here in the US you would need the following parts for the other blower.
> R auger - 72410-V45-A20
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, I believe I have the parts that correspond to the numbers you suggested. Honda tells me theres a chance they changed the design over the years to resemble the most current design. Honda is still digging into it.


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> @tabora knows more than I. he has the technical know how. I spoke to head mechanic at my Honda dealer about the possibility of using the cheaper HSS augers on an HS model.He said it is possible but you have to change the main shaft in the auger gearbox ( may be other parts needed ) and make some other adjustments due to the different length. I think tabora covered this adjustment fab on an older thread.
> 
> I decided it was too much trouble . I am always buying older parts machines anyway and sometimes come across real nice augers for an HS model.
> 
> sorry I can not be more help for the OP original question.


Assuming the origonal augers dont exist anymore, thats actually a good solution, id be keen to check out if the parts are available to make the swap changing the gearbox shaft. However, I would still need new bearings as the ones on the machine are too big for the "correct new augers" that honda sent me.

Thanks!


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

readyforsnow said:


> Assuming the origonal augers dont exist anymore, thats actually a good solution, id be keen to check out if the parts are available to make the swap changing the gearbox shaft. However, I would still need new bearings as the ones on the machine are too big for the "correct new augers" that honda sent me.
> 
> Thanks!


IF I am reading all of this right, they exist. You need the NEW version for the 928HSSA. The ones you ordered are the old version. The part numbers you listed above I can find online for a HS828 here in the us (hasn't been produced for 20+ years). Your best bet is to just order the correct part for the new HSS series (the one with black crawler wheels).

The unit that starts with SADA - is the new HSS series. We have the same prefix down here. Order the augers for that model.

The unit that starts with SARJ - I believe this was a model we never had. It was in-between the HS series and the HSS series and was only in Canada. They had some new parts but I THINK they used the old HS auger and housing, which is why the augers you ordered fit that model.


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

2muchsnow said:


> IF I am reading all of this right, they exist. You need the NEW version for the 928HSSA. The ones you ordered are the old version. The part numbers you listed above I can find online for a HS828 here in the us (hasn't been produced for 20+ years). Your best bet is to just order the correct part for the new HSS series (the one with black crawler wheels).
> 
> The unit that starts with SADA - is the new HSS series. We have the same prefix down here. Order the augers for that model.
> 
> The unit that starts with SARJ - I believe this was a model we never had. It was in-between the HS series and the HSS series and was only in Canada. They had some new parts but I THINK they used the old HS auger and housing, which is why the augers you ordered fit that model.


Thanks for taking the time to explain that, all makes sense. I've passed this info on to my parts distributor, I think that got us closer to a solution.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

When ever you replace the augers, it is a good idea to replace the bearings with it.
When you look up the diagram for the auger, you should also see the bearing, use those part numbers and replace both of them at that time.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I recall the augers for my HS828 were in the $400 range. Has the price come down significantly? Are they cheaper in Canada? Or was that price I saw for the pair?


----------



## readyforsnow (Dec 15, 2020)

WrenchIt said:


> I recall the augers for my HS828 were in the $400 range. Has the price come down significantly? Are they cheaper in Canada? Or was that price I saw for the pair?


Each auger for that unit is roughly $422 CAD each. It appears the augers for the new HSS series (the augers I need for my second blower) are about half that value, at least going by a online part search. However, from the stealership they could be in that same neighborhood. Pretty hefty price tag for a bunch of twisted metal


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

HS and Canadian HS/HSS (Made in Japan) models use the same augers. The input shaft hole is metric, the bearings are matric etc etc. The overall length is longer as well. 

Newer HSS (Made in USA) Honda snowblowers use same design augers but they are shorter in overall length by 15~20 mm. 

Most of the components on the newer HSS models are sourced from US suppliers hence is why they cost cheaper than the Japanese made parts. I remember when the HSS first came out the list for HSS1332 augers was around $47 or something per side, a lot of people jumped on that deal just to see if they can fit the older HS models. 

Since then Honda has adjusted the prices, I think the last I checked they were $200 something for the pair. They do fit the older HS and Canadian HSS units but require access to a machine shop, not worth the extra money; dont ask me how I know lol.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JnC said:


> Since then Honda has adjusted the prices


For HSS928ACTD SADA-1002950 at partspak.com... 

72410-V45-A20AUGER, R.
 $94.42 USD

72450-V45-A20AUGER, L.
 $94.42 USD


----------

